# lumps at cannula sites



## Rosie.H. (May 7, 2012)

Hi, have just been reading how often cannula's are changed and my husband just wondered if anyone has noticed a relationship between how long cannula's are in for and how much of a lump is left behind.  we have to change my son's cannula every 48 hours and he has some seriously large fatty lumps on his legs.  we rotate sites between legs and bottom, 48 hours in his leg will nearly always cause a lump.  some of these lumps are taking months to go now.  we wondered if changing every day would be less likely to cause the lumps.  
this is why i never let my husband on, now he wants to ask about using the stomach as an alternative site.  our son is 6 and barely an once of fat on him, so i've never used his tummy as there just doesn't appear to be enough on it to get hold of.  any thoughts on the matter would be great. Rosie


----------



## Ellie Jones (May 7, 2012)

They can do...

I would try changing on 24 hours, and see whether it improves...

I only use my stomach are for my cannula's and skinny as a rake, pretty much describes me well!  I do how ever use an angle cannula which I self insert..  I use the Roche Tenderlinks..


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 7, 2012)

Rosie.H. said:


> Hi, have just been reading how often cannula's are changed and my husband just wondered if anyone has noticed a relationship between how long cannula's are in for and how much of a lump is left behind.  we have to change my son's cannula every 48 hours and he has some seriously large fatty lumps on his legs.  we rotate sites between legs and bottom, 48 hours in his leg will nearly always cause a lump.  some of these lumps are taking months to go now.  we wondered if changing every day would be less likely to cause the lumps.
> this is why i never let my husband on, now he wants to ask about using the stomach as an alternative site.  our son is 6 and barely an once of fat on him, so i've never used his tummy as there just doesn't appear to be enough on it to get hold of.  any thoughts on the matter would be great. Rosie



Hi Rosie,
are you sure your son isn't having a reaction to the insulin he is using or the cannula type? If using a metal cannula then try a tethlon cannula and visa a versa. What length and type of cannula are you using?
Have you discussed the problem with his DSN or consultant? I doubt you will be very popular changing a cannula every day as they cost ?10 each


----------



## NatB (May 13, 2012)

Hi there I had to stop putting the cannulas in my legs as I developed lumps like your son. 
Have you tried different cannulas as suggested. I use the rapid d link and put them in the top of my bottom and stomach but I have plenty of flesh there. 
Hope you get it sorted.


----------

